
Scientist4J – A Java Port of GitHub's Scientist - rawls238
https://github.com/rawls238/Scientist4J
======
agentgt
Besides the mention of the original Ruby project you might want to put a link
somewhere to the project (maybe in the README.md).

I think I have written something like scientist4j accidentally several times
but just using JUnit + Guava Stopwatch + logger + java random. If its critical
cpu path I use JMH. I never thought to package it up as a library. scientist4j
is basically a benchmarking tool + unit test right? I think though I might be
missing something?

------
theomega
How can I provide parameters to the experiment function?

~~~
kilotaras
Pass it a lambda.

------
mooreds
Very cool, thanks for porting this.

